# ULTRA-G™ Question



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

To anyone at AW that would know the anwser. Will ULTRA-G™" traction magnets have a modified chassis to hold them or will they be glued on? Just curious of what we will be getting.

Put some good looking new wheels on them and folks will buy them just for the wheels. I.E. stocker wheel, Trans AM, Halibrand or Wire Wheels Pretty Please 

Roger Corrie


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

My question is what exactly is the ULTRA-G I have heard about it but not real sure what it is.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

From Auto World -


> With the help of some very knowledgeable slot racing enthusiasts, Auto World will be introducing new "ULTRA-G™" versions of its X-Traction and Thunderjet chassis. Both chassis designs will be equipped with a new neodymium traction magnet to improve handling and raise cornering speeds.


Best regards,
Brian


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

BRS Hobbies said:


> From Auto World -
> 
> Best regards,
> Brian


Thanks. Now I'm up to speed.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

why do hubs seem like an after thought to some many chassis makers? I'm a sucker for custom rims


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Any pics of the underside of the chassis?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

vaBcHRog said:


> Will ULTRA-G™" traction magnets have a modified chassis to hold them or will they be glued on?


Hopefully they are glued on so we can knock 'em off. :thumbsup: 

If they re-tooled the chassis, geez...what a waste. It'd be cheaper to just fix the simple part/production issues.

I don't buy the idea that it can't be done, I can run to Dollar General and buy a friggin' $3 no name mini-RC and they don't wobble across the floor!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

MY,MY,MY, arn't we up early today.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> MY,MY,MY, arn't we up early today.


Didn't sleep well, kept thinking about you and Jimmy beating me.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

There will be different color traction magnets, your job will be figuring out which is most rare.

I'm sorry, I couldn't resist...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Grandcheapskate said:


> There will be different color traction magnets, your job will be figuring out which is most rare.
> 
> I'm sorry, I couldn't resist...


Class.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> Class.


 It was simply a joke...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Grandcheapskate said:


> It was simply a joke...


Which I found funny, hence my comment.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Have any of you ever modified an AFX Magnatraction or JLXT chassis by adding a traction magnet? I've read about glueing a Radio Shack magnet to the bottom of a TJet. Is a standard XT motor strong enough to pull a stronger magnet or will the Ultra-G need a new arm and motor magnets?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The arm in a XT is as strong as the TJETs and they have no problem with the Radio Shack neo dots glued to the bottom. The assumption at thsi point is they will be gluing a small neo traction magnet on the bottom. Not sure if they will be doing one or two at this point

Still waiting fro some answers from AW

Roger Corrie


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Still waiting fro some answers from AW

Roger Corrie

Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I am going to guess that with traction magnets, the Ultra-G (or whatever it's called) would now become it's own class of chassis? This of course begs the question - is this the end of production for the non-magnet AW T-Jet chassis and standard magnet X-Traction chassis?

Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> Which I found funny, hence my comment.


 Sorry. I misunderstood what you meant.
Okay...group hug!!!!!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Sorry. I misunderstood what you meant.


 Typing stuff can lead to that, huh? I maybe should have added a LOL so it was my bad too.

I do wonder what AW are thinking with these magnets. If they are glued on dots, then that is no better than a lot of home racers would have tried already. If it is a dedicated new magnet then they could be looking to kill off the standard chassis.

The Bumf for Release four mentions Ultra-G, so if that is accurate then we should know soon enough. Meanwhile it is the S3 I'm most looking forward too, the proto AW sent me months ago looked rough as all hell but the potential was huge. It had holes in the top for adjustable magnets, but the magnets were fixed in place, a classic example of china syndrome, but as I say the overall potential was big.


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I'm just "spit-ballin" here ,but could the new ultra G chassis be using the neo-dymium magnets as motor magnets (I know the new release statement says traction magnets, but AFX chassis get their limited down force from the motor magnets

Chet


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

red73mustang said:


> I'm just "spit-ballin" here ,but could the new ultra G chassis be using the neo-dymium magnets as motor magnets (I know the new release statement says traction magnets, but AFX chassis get their limited down force from the motor magnets
> 
> Chet


I hope not. I want them to be removable.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> I hope not. I want them to be removable.


Mic, I think we all get it now. You _really _hate traction magnets LOL :lol:


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

We ran a class here in Florida that used the JL500 chassis with stock body, tires, etc... You could ground the tires to size. You also added one radio shack neo dot mag (super glue) to the underside of the chassis in the flat spot near the rear gear. No other mods allowed. Maybe a motor mag paper shim.. can't remember.

They were a blast. They still moved around a little- VERY inexpensive, pretty easy to drive, and you could actually see them.. Lots of side by side action.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> Mic, I think we all get it now. You _really _hate traction magnets LOL :lol:


Yes, I like to see the car slide and even do 360s comming out of the turns. I don't even like traction magnets on my 1/43rds.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

From what I have seen so far, the X-traction and the T-jet Ultra G have a new indentation in the chassis for the small round magnet at the back on the opposite side of the crown gear. I have not tried one out to see how they grip. I have seen pictures of the bottom of the chassis on e-bay.
I have used super strong motor magnets in magnatractions before that are too strong and do not give that great a driving experience. Hopefully these will be better. I always liked the ballance of the magnatractions...not too held down and unrealistic like a G-Plus or Super G and not always falling off the track or useless spinning like t-jets or non-magnatractions. I have seen some of the Ultra G's (both t-jet and x-traction) for sale on e-bay.


----------

